# Clearing out my RCS stuff



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Completing my conversion to Revolution, Airwire, and QSI, so my last two RCS controls are now on the block. Good systems and they worked well for me for years. 

Classified listing


Later,


K


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Before you do that, you might want to consider returning all the stuff I sent you years ago for testing of a specific issue. 
Or, I can send you a bill.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I _knew_ you were going to chime in with that, and no worries. As I've removed the systems, I've separated my stuff from the stuff you sent, and will be shipping your stuff back. Two transmitters, three receivers and one PNP board that Tony sent me for the K-27 review. The PNP board is currently vacationing in a parallel universe (I saw it on the shelf a month ago), so upon its return it will be repatriated. The stuff I'm selling, I've long since paid you for. You're welcome to buy them back, and I'll just put everything in one box to save on shipping.  

Later, 

K


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

No, as specified in my first post on this subject, and very carefully so, "for testing of a specific issue". 
You don't think I'd post something that didn't cover all the bases, do you?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I just thought since you were feeling sentimental about the stuff you sent me for testing, I'd see if I could tap into that emotional connection and sell you two more. Can't blame a guy for trying, eh?  'Tis all right, I've got another offer on the table for them so they won't be going unloved. 

The PNP board returned (the portal is evidently tucked behind my lathe), so I'll get your stuff out to you next week when I ship the other two boards to their new home. Recall there's an issue with the 8-button transmitter not linking to the PNP board, so you'll want to investigate that. It works fine with the 4-button transmitter. 

And thanks to having to search for that dimension-hopping board, I also managed to find a box of figures and a 2-8-0 tender truck I had been looking for. Bonus!!! 

Later, 

K


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Feeling sentimental? I just replaced an RCS 10-amp track-side unit with a TE. Could be yours....


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

You had an RCS _trackside_ unit? Why not go with an Elite and battery power? You would be well ahead of a TE!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Update - it's a tentative offer on the table, pending someone else who may be more interested. (The purchaser doesn't yet have the locomotives for the R/C, but would be planning ahead.) So TOC, there's still time. The box hasn't been taped up yet.  

Later, 

K


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

So TOC did not say you can keep them for testing them for him???? Thats odd, I thought thats the way it usually is?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

It was a mixture--some stuff sent for troubleshooting a specific issue I was having, and other things sent to me for use in doing product reviews for other products, etc. All with the understanding that they would at some point be repatriated. 

Later, 

K


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

"repatriated" now now, watch the name calling.


----------

